# Gta San Andreas Problem Plz Help!!!



## Jury (Oct 9, 2005)

Alright now im starting to get VERYYYY!!!!!!!!.........VERYYYY!!!!!! frustrated........i just bought the DVD Ver. of Grand Theft Auto San Andreas, fresh out of the box i installed it and attempted to play it ........i double click the exe, shortcut etc, and it puts up the little loading disk next to the pointer......and about a min later it SAYS" Unable to authenticate original disk within the time limit"try again?" then i click Retry and then it says "Original disk cannot be found or authenticated!!!!!"..............and it doesnt work..........and almost to the point of snapping the disk in half........and no the disk is not damaged .......not a SINGLE SCRATch . JUST BOUGHT.......if anyone has ANY information on how to fix my prob or any suggestion be my guest , i would be VERY VERY VERY much apprieciate anyone if they can help me..... thank you for your time.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Please don't double post. :down: 

Ok, this sounds like a dvd drive error, or a failure in the game to note where the disk is. On some games, putting a disk in a different drive to the one you installed it from will also give an error.

So...do you have other games that need the CD/DVD in to run? If so, try them, see if they work. If they do, then it is the game, and you might be best off doing a re-install after COMPLETELY removing the game first. Then try it agian, making sure the disk is in the same drive.  

Scorp.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG!! :up: 

Or the disc was made with an error... You can try an exchange..

If we still suspect the drive, and you can't replace it yet.. There are ways we can get you playing without the disc.. 

Though I can not post how on the forums..

Try all of the above and then we can move on.


----------



## Jury (Oct 9, 2005)

yah ive tried all of the above tho i only have 1 dvd drive, so i cant really put it in the other drive, and yeah i have other dvd games and they work fine, so im clueless to whats wrong and ill take yer advice to just getting a new one , maybe even the non dvd ver. if they even make it , oh yeah and sorry about the double post , thats for your help.


----------



## Jury (Oct 9, 2005)

and if you know other ways i know what you are talking about and the rules state we cannot post them on the forums, but if it isnt taking up much of your time could you possibly send me an email on how to get it to work your way, if not thanks for the help.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Uh.. you should remove your email.. Bot's scan the net all the time for those..

I can PM you here... Is this the new MA, or the first, now rated AO version?


----------



## Jury (Oct 9, 2005)

MA ver.


----------



## Jury (Oct 9, 2005)

im not sure if this matters or not but anouther one of my games ive tried recently "Beyond Divinity" does the same thing basically..........says cannot authenticate original disk within time limit.........maybe my driver?????, or my drive itself, i have a asus cd-s480/AH also Philips DVD8421....................any suggestions?


----------



## tropora (Oct 8, 2005)

I think there are so many glitches and problems with the PC version, that its not worth the money. Ill play a mission and it will get to the end and will just sit there and will not say mission passed. But this happens only half the time while other times it works fine. My friends have the same problem. (I dont use cheats or fiddle with the files) and (i know I have finished every thing in the mission). Just buy it for PS2. I love the series, but Rockstar just threw this PC version together, without any effort. For some people it works fine, others not and has nothing to due with type of PC/drives/RAM/etc you have, it was just poorly put together. Just send it back to the store and buy it for PS2. Here is a hint: the head of computer programming for the PC version of San Andreas is the same person who was head of computer programming for Homeworld 2. If you ever buy Homeworld 2 it will work once, but once you uninstall it, it will never install again. I got my money back for that game because many other people had the same problem. Im suprised Rockstar hired him, at least I think it is the same guy, the names are same. Hopefully there will be an outstanding Grand Theft Auto for PS3. CANT WAIT.


----------



## Jury (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey Thanks man problem is FIXED Tks much ^_^


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Fixed?... Drive problem, or something we shouldn't talk about?...

The patch is said to fix a few crash problems, but it also disables other things.. 
Don't think you need the patch for the new MA version though.. 
Just us lucky ones that have the AO version.


----------



## b3nj69 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Jury,

Maybe you can enlighten me on how you fixed the problem.

The install completed successfully, but I can't get further than the intro.

benj69


----------



## b3nj69 (Oct 23, 2005)

Anybody else having some suggestions?


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

b3nj69: Check here for your issue GTA San Andreas Forum


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

You meet the specs right?.. 
Not passing the intro could be a video problem... 

Drivers, Card, DirectX... and so on.


----------



## b3nj69 (Oct 23, 2005)

Super-D-38: Not having nvidia or something alike, but i don't see anything wrong with my specs.

Still checking gtaforums.com

dxdiag info follows:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/23/2005, 19:16:30
Machine name: BBNB
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MUSTEK6376 
System Model: 755SI4
BIOS: BIOS Date: 04/27/05 12:46:31 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 448MB RAM
Page File: 405MB used, 724MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
Sound Tab 2: DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: SiS Mirage Graphics
Manufacturer: SiS
Chip type: SiS 661FX Rev 01
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_52101584&REV_00
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: SiSGRV.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.3671 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/12/2005 10:56:30, 884736 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: sisgrp.sys
Mini VDD Date: 4/12/2005 11:08:44, 247296 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71ED9-2070-11CF-6378-1A72A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1039
Device ID: 0x6330
SubSys ID: 0x52101584
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_D ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG1_A 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful.
D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_51111584&REV_A0
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5650 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 8/2/2004 15:09:18, 635281 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
 Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: All tests were successful.

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: All tests were successful.

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: All tests were successful.

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_51111584&REV_A0\3&267A616A&0&17
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:44, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 130048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:22, 140928 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:00, 60288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:15:50, 145792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:04, 48640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:58, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5650 (English), 8/2/2004 15:09:18, 635281 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE, 5.01.0000.0029 (English), 7/27/2004 11:01:36, 68096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0031 (English), 7/27/2004 11:08:44, 15704576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ALSNDMGR.WAV, 2/5/2002 07:54:58, 141016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPL.EXE, 1.00.0001.0032 (English), 7/23/2004 10:32:32, 7546880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXSENS.SYS, 5.10.0000.3513 (English), 2/24/2004 05:08:52, 400384 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\crlds3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2002 (English), 11/21/2002 09:07:10, 765952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2009 (English), 8/19/2003 13:36:16, 65536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audio3D.dll, 4.12.0001.2009 (English), 8/19/2003 13:36:16, 65536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\RTLCPAPI.dll, 1.00.0000.0002 (English), 2/9/2004 09:18:18, 155648 bytes

Name: SiS Mirage Graphics
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6330&SUBSYS_52101584&REV_00\4&13EB4D69&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sisgrp.sys, 6.14.0010.3671 (English), 4/12/2005 11:08:44, 247296 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sisgrv.dll, 6.14.0010.3671 (English), 4/12/2005 10:56:30, 884736 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sis660.bin, 4/8/2005 11:52:38, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sis741.bin, 11/26/2003 16:10:18, 65536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sis760.bin, 11/26/2003 16:10:12, 65536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sisgl.dll, 6.14.0010.3671 (English), 4/12/2005 11:40:54, 1869609 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srvkp.sys, 6.14.0010.3671 (English), 4/12/2005 11:42:16, 11904 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SiSPInst.dll, 6.14.0010.3671 (English), 4/12/2005 11:30:52, 28672 bytes


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Is that an on-board vid card?.. 
Never heard of it my self.. Though I see it's at 64MB of vid memory, that is kinda low for a game like SA. Even my 128MB Nvidia "jumps" in spots.

448MB RAM?.. How do you get that number?.. 
IF you have more than one stick, one could be bad, wrong type, or miss matched in some way.

Unless its 448 system + the 64 for the vid card.. If so, on-board vid just plain sucks for high graphic games.


----------



## b3nj69 (Oct 23, 2005)

It is onboard, but according to min specs 64MB should be fine


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Right, but most on-board take RAM from the system, so the system RAM works even harder to keep up. Not only does it process the game but it also needs to handle the graphics.. 

And on large games that is allot to handle.. Like I said even my PC would "jump", and that's 512DDR system and dedicated 128MB for the video card.

Lastly: Minimum is never "good enough", sure it might play, but the graphics MUST be turned down to the lowest, and the whole game will seem.... Well, suckie. :down:


----------



## b3nj69 (Oct 23, 2005)

What gets me is the amount of sme issues experienced on the forum Grips mentioned - and there seems to be no apparent solution. The guys on those posts have more than suffiecient spec for runnig SA


----------



## juran21 (Nov 8, 2005)

Im getting the same error as the orignal poster of this thread.
Can someone please help with this.
Thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

juran21, welcome to TSG. Please start your own thread for your problem please.


----------



## Rat Souffle (Nov 5, 2006)

Is your pc made by phillips? If not, is a component of your pc made by phillips? My pc is made by phillips (an mt1000) and i also have an integrated graphics card. Althought it isn't very fast, normally it will run fine if i change the video mode on the game i'm playing. 

(I've also got the exact same problem, many people have had this problem.)


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Well, this is an old post... 
Please remind us of your problem, or better yet start a post of your own.. 

You know, I don't even remember posting half of what I did.. Sheesh, must be getting old. 
And I have played the modded PC version through 4 times.. and only after a "hack" patch job does it crassh at random times.. But other games do too, so..


----------

